
Ask HN: I would like to register a hardware startup in Delaware - throwawayacc99
Hello,<p>I own a hardware startup in Europe but I would like to register company in Delaware. What are my options if:<p>* I have first paying customers.
* I have two employees.
* I am ok with paying taxes in US or UE (but not both).<p>I see a lot of benefits (it&#x27;s easier to reach VCs, having Stripe - as here where I live Stripe is not available yet, and having fancy Inc postfix!).<p>Sorry for a throwaway account.
======
mchakravarti7
There isn't really any benefit to incorporating in both places. If you
incorporate in the US and in EU, you will have to pay taxes in both places.
Unless you are raising a round and a VC insists on incorporating in the US, it
will not make sense to register in both places.

There are lots of benefits to registering in DE compared to some other states
in the US, but I'm unsure of any benefits compared to incorporating in the
region you are based out of.

I'd suggest talking to an attorney and learning more about this before
incorporating. Jared Stark
([http://starkbusinesslaw.com/](http://starkbusinesslaw.com/)) helped us
incorporate and is really helpful

